# Badger down!



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Killed my first badger this morning.
Two coyotes came out and before I could get a shot off they went in the brush and this badger walked into the scope. I'd rather be lucky than good any day.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

That is cool. I've never seen a badger in the wild in Texas. Where abouts?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Healthy looking one at that!!! They fear nothing!!!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw my first one in 61 yrs of living in east Texas. Didn't see it anywhere around here though. It stepped out on a ranch road deep in the brush south of Catarina. Then 10 minutes later a mountain lion trotted across the road.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Perhaps, you should do your homework. Badgers do kill rattlesnakes! They are a beneficial part of our environment. Why on earth would anyone want to kill a badger? Certainly hope you enjoyed the meal. Big man, killed a badger! Wow! Macho man! Why do you kill something that is a part of our natural environment just for the sake of killing? You and your ilk are sickening.



slabnabbin said:


> Killed my first badger this morning.
> Two coyotes came out and before I could get a shot off they went in the brush and this badger walked into the scope. I'd rather be lucky than good any day.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Uh ohh


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Get the popcorn ready!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Uh Ohh X2. At least it wasn't Honey Badger.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cause a honey badger don't give a sheit!






Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

reelbusy said:


> Perhaps, you should do your homework. Badgers do kill rattlesnakes! They are a beneficial part of our environment. Why on earth would anyone want to kill a badger? Certainly hope you enjoyed the meal. Big man, killed a badger! Wow! Macho man! Why do you kill something that is a part of our natural environment just for the sake of killing? You and your ilk are sickening.


Get off his nutz bro. He didn't ask for your personal feelings.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Didja eat it?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

That would be a cool full body mount. I've seen quite a few down south, but never had a small gun with me. Plus they don't seem to stand still very long. Neat looking animal.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

We have one at the taxidermist right now. My youngest son killed one with his bow. Man, those suckers sure do stink...
(the badger, not the taxidermist)


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Zereaux said:


> We have one at the taxidermist right now. My youngest son killed one with his bow. Man, those suckers sure do stink...
> (the badger, not the taxidermist)


Yes they do, catch them in snares alot. Reelbusy, what's it your business what they shoot if it's legal.:work:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I have only seen one in the wild, walked right under my blind. Decided not to shoot it but they do make an interesting mount for a Texas game room. Darn sure not gonna berate you for shooting hit. Congratulations.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

All right I'm gonna say it. Badgers we don't need no stinkin Badgers.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

reelbusy said:


> Perhaps, you should do your homework. Badgers do kill rattlesnakes! They are a beneficial part of our environment. Why on earth would anyone want to kill a badger? Certainly hope you enjoyed the meal. Big man, killed a badger! Wow! Macho man! Why do you kill something that is a part of our natural environment just for the sake of killing? You and your ilk are sickening.


ReelEasy

tell me which animal is not a beneficial animal to our enviroment? 
if you feel that strongly why are you even looking at posts on the Hunting Board??

A Badger is an awesome addition to anyones trophy room... I also have one at my Taxidermist..

PS - I Kill Rattlesnakes too... :dance:


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

When someone rains on some one elses parade does it count toward the annual rain fall inches?


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

PS: nice Badger glad you had a good time.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Always wanted a badger. Congrats.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I saw a badger one time near Refugio. Never seen one since. I just kinda looked at it through the scope for a bit thinking how cool it was then it went out of sight. After it went out of sight I thought "***? Why didn't I shoot that dang thing?" Kinda mesmerized me for a bit I guess seeing one for the first time. LOL


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

reelbusy said:


> Perhaps, you should do your homework. Badgers do kill rattlesnakes! They are a beneficial part of our environment. Why on earth would anyone want to kill a badger? Certainly hope you enjoyed the meal. Big man, killed a badger! Wow! Macho man! Why do you kill something that is a part of our natural environment just for the sake of killing? You and your ilk are sickening.


Perhaps a large wooden badger then? Hmmm? 
Your are a pansy sir. Badgers kill furry little chipmunks too. I bet that would bring a tear to your eye to witness.

A badger fighting a bobcat over a rattlesnake swallowing a chipmunk would be a bad arse mount. Sorry I've been drinking.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

If you kill a badger are you then bound by the laws of nature to kill rattlesnakes? I can live with that...


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

There always has to be one in the crowd!! For the ones that do not know this be a Hunting forum it means stuff dies here!!!


----------



## haynie23 (May 13, 2008)

I'd have shot him also, don't get that chance every day!!!!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

My brothers pay no attention to this flower child, beside the fact he's from Austin, 
he's been outed before:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3767571#post3767571


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

But just think if he wouldn't have killed the badger then the badger would have killed the rattlesnake then the mice and rats would multiply at an astounding rate and spread pestilence and plaque. The mice and rats would also eat all the $11.00 a bag corn from the field causing a shortage to the ethanol plants driving the corn prices up to $15-$20 a bag and we would not be able to fill our deer feeders. Then the deer that have co.e to depend on us to survive the winter will starve to death and die a horrible death and we will have to revert back to buying beef out of the store which will also go up in price due to the mice and rats eating all the corn raising the price on cattle feed. I am so glad you got that badger and saved the rattle snake so the mice and rats to over run us. Nice animal will make a beautiful mount.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd enjoy seeing reelbusy go try to pet a badger and tell him how important he is in the cirle of life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrapeApe (Sep 28, 2011)

I've never seen one before, that is 2cool! I'd have taken the shot too, that thing will look amazing in a collection, maybe posed with a rattlesnake in its mouth? And a chipmunk hiding behind it looking worried.

Congrats on a unique kill!

The GrapeApe


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We are hunting down south between freer and Laredo. Fully body mount for the man cave no doubt and I am liking the rattlesnake in some how. And yes we did eat it.
My cousin shot this bobcat yesterday. Put out the burnham brothers call and he was dead within 4 minutes.
Oh yeah we ate him too!

This is a hunting board where men hunt and kill and *********** whine. There is a recipe board a little farther down that may fit your hobbies a little
better.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

that is 2cool....congrats!

i've never seen one in the wild...would be a cool mount to have! :cheers:

as for the flower child, what is "ilk", is it a Austin thing? btw, Leslie is riding around looking for you, something about owing him/her some money for something?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

We have them on our lease between Freer and Hebbronville. Usually only get an occasional glimpse of one. They're pretty elusive. I came face to face with one while looking under the camphouse years ago. Scared the **** out of me, until I realized it was dead. I had a weedeater running in one hand and the other hand on a pistol. I thought the badger and I might have a confrontation.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good job on the badger, i shot one in south texas few years ago. I have it mounted at the ranch house. We catch a couple a year in snares and see a few a year. They are cool animals and yes are beneficial just like every animal. They make a cool mount, again congrats on the kill.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

songogetme said:


> All right I'm gonna say it. Badgers we don't need no stinkin Badgers.


That's Funny right there!!!!!!


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

KILL, KILL, KILL, DA BADGER. Awsome kill should make for interesting convo in your collection of trophies. That quack from Austin has no idea. The 60's are over with quit living in the past. Does he call professional hunters who take elephants, cape buffalo, and rhino, and tell them how bennificial they are to the enviornment. Yup they should cancel the Outdoor Channel because of this guy. Call Jim Shockey and tell him how important animals are to the envoiornment. ITS A HUNTING FORUM!!!!! Congradulations on your kill, I hope I get the chance in my future to take one.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I've only seen a few in my years of hunting. When I was young my stepmother killed one and it made a beautiful mount. Couple years ago hunting in Frio county I had one walking all over my tripod and literally between the legs. I happened to have my AR15 on me which would have been perfect, had the Trijicon yellow dot on his back for about 5 minutes solid and couldn't bring myself to squeeze. No particular reason why I didn't shoot, guess I just reached the point in my life where I don't need to kill things. If the kids were with me I would have definitely let them take the shot. He finally caught wind of me and wandered off.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Kewell*



songogetme said:


> All right I'm gonna say it. Badgers we don't need no stinkin Badgers.


BOOM


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't tell him they are shooting Teddy Bears on the TTMB page!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

The only one I've ever seen was roadkill...about 3 months ago on US 123 just south of Stockdale.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> I've only seen a few in my years of hunting. When I was young my stepmother killed one and it made a beautiful mount. Couple years ago hunting in Frio county I had one walking all over my tripod and literally between the legs. I happened to have my AR15 on me which would have been perfect, had the Trijicon yellow dot on his back for about 5 minutes solid and couldn't bring myself to squeeze. No particular reason why I didn't shoot, guess I just reached the point in my life where I don't need to kill things. If the kids were with me I would have definitely let them take the shot. He finally caught wind of me and wandered off.


you didn't reach a point in your life to not kill things, yer just a pansy, JJ.

why kill the deer then, you aren't starving, go to HEB and get the meat you need....you shoot pretty ducks too and kill innocent sea kittens when you get to fish...what's the difference, Sally. kisssm

disclaimer: i'm only talking to him like that because we are really good friends....we always poke fun of each other, so don't report me.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

About four months ago my step brother was at his lease by Berclair. He had to go take a big one. Grabbed his Toiletpaper and went to do his duty. He heard a crazy growling sound coming from behind him. What he did'nt know is that he was doing his duty, two foot away from a badgers den. He said he was screaming like a girl, pants was down to his legs, could'nt run. He said that thing would'nt show him any mercy, kept running at him, growling. He said he thought it wanted to eat him for supper. He ended up killing it with a dam big limb. Thing was huge, I never realized they had claws that long!! I bet he really had to clean up after that incident!!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

disclaimer: i'm only talking to him like that because we are really good friends....we always poke fun of each other, so don't report me. [/QUOTE]

Now who's the pansy???

I'm just talking to him like this because I don't know him from Adam, and he doesn't know where to find me!!! LOL


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

rlw said:


> disclaimer: i'm only talking to him like that because we are really good friends....we always poke fun of each other, so don't report me.


Now who's the pansy???

I'm just talking to him like this because I don't know him from Adam, and he doesn't know where to find me!!! LOL[/QUOTE]

:slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer:

JJ is still a pansy!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ive only seen one in the 'wild' , it ran across the road just outside of Perryton. I was following my dad, and we were pretty close to each other, and that badger ran right between us. 

They are on my list of animals wanted for the trophy room.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Cool animal. How do yall feel about fish hunting? Poor fish.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Had to be careful in my oil patch days around Freer, they would burrow into the firewalls around the tank batteries and would cave in if you stepped on it. I fell into a badger hole in Kansas few years back on a pheasant hunt, went all the way to my butt one leg on the ground the other in the hole, never touched bottom. Talk about a fat boy gettin' up fast, all I could imagine was that booger climbing up my leg!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> you didn't reach a point in your life to not kill things, yer just a pansy, JJ.
> 
> why kill the deer then, you aren't starving, go to HEB and get the meat you need....you shoot pretty ducks too and kill innocent sea kittens when you get to fish...what's the difference, Sally. kisssm


No I hear the meat in the stores was treated unfairly so I have to kill them myself so as to ensure they do not suffer more than they have to. Yeah that's my excuse anyway.  
EDIT: I feel bad for the ducks when I see them lying there all lifeless and pretty. Serious... LOL maybe I am a pansy! 



osoobsessed said:


> disclaimer: i'm only talking to him like that because we are really good friends....we always poke fun of each other, so don't report me.


Really good friends? You threatened to blacklist me from text messaging! Ban this flamer! :work::work::hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

Not everyone in Austin should be classified like Reelbusy. I do feel like the minority sometimes though. haha. 

Good job on that badger/bobcat. I'd shoot if I had the chance. Would make a cool mount. I have a pheasant waiting for when I get a bobcat for the combo mount. 

Also, I'm from Austin and do not know what "ilk" means? Anyone know what that guy is talking about?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> No I hear the meat in the stores was treated unfairly so I have to kill them myself so as to ensure they do not suffer more than they have to. Yeah that's my excuse anyway.
> EDIT: I feel bad for the ducks when I see them lying there all lifeless and pretty. Serious... LOL maybe I am a pansy!
> 
> Really good friends? You threatened to blacklist me from text messaging! Ban this flamer! :work::work::hairout::hairout::hairout:


hail ya i did, didn't want those dam "short story" texts....btw, Rudy is still blacklisted. 

btw, btw....nice bote!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

texasbagman said:


> That is cool. I've never seen a badger in the wild in Texas. Where abouts?


We have a few on our lease in Ganado. Seen'em twice this season.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Texasfishin said:


> Not everyone in Austin should be classified like Reelbusy. I do feel like the minority sometimes though. haha.


don't feel alone - State_Vet lives in Austin - you're in good company.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

reelbusy said:


> Perhaps, you should do your homework. Badgers do kill rattlesnakes! They are a beneficial part of our environment. Why on earth would anyone want to kill a badger? Certainly hope you enjoyed the meal. Big man, killed a badger! Wow! Macho man! Why do you kill something that is a part of our natural environment just for the sake of killing? You and your ilk are sickening.


reelpussy- My niece is coming in from austin today and I was fortunate enough to find a talking (not really, but he knows sign language) chimp at the flea market. Oh, about 5-6 years old I'd say. Anyway, I figured it would be cool to let him out in my back yard (fenced 2 acres) and camo my niece up real good so she can chase the monkey around with a small hatchet and dismantle the little critter over the next day or two. I know, big fun for her and I'll get great video for the memories.. Back to original question of austin- I figured I can send it home in a box or maybe a cage (I don't think she's quite strong enough to killem dead) if it's just ****ed up injured real bad and her Dad can take it to a taxadermist up there. Do you know any good ones? Thank you in advance.:texasflag


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Texasfishin said:


> Not everyone in Austin should be classified like Reelbusy. I do feel like the minority sometimes though. haha.
> 
> Good job on that badger/bobcat. I'd shoot if I had the chance. Would make a cool mount. I have a pheasant waiting for when I get a bobcat for the combo mount.
> 
> Also, I'm from Austin and do not know what "ilk" means? Anyone know what that guy is talking about?


Maybe this??


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

... a reason why I live in Round Rock... north of all the weirdos

If it's a trophy for you, then congratulations to you on something that you will always remember.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

RogerB said:


> don't feel alone - State_Vet lives in Austin - you're in good company.


Good to know. I knew there were a few good ones out there.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have never seen a badger in the wild either. Congrats on the trophy. I did see a porcupine once though, and thought that was pretty strange.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

reelbusy said:


> Perhaps, you should do your homework. Badgers do kill rattlesnakes! They are a beneficial part of our environment. Why on earth would anyone want to kill a badger? Certainly hope you enjoyed the meal. Big man, killed a badger! Wow! Macho man! Why do you kill something that is a part of our natural environment just for the sake of killing? You and your ilk are sickening.


It's times like this that I wish 2cool had a "I disapprove" button for rep. Seriously dude, get off the hunting board already and go back under your proverbial bridge...

Getting back on topic, congrats on the kill! I saw my first badger last year while sitting on stand in South Texas near Hebbronville. Caught me off guard because I wasn't sure what it was until I later asked my friend about it. According to him they're quite common down there.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

It's not surprising that the badger was with the coyotes. I have heard that they will hunt together sometimes. Coyotes run the prey into a hole and the badger goes in and gets it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fairly rare , should be a great mount , I hope you take advantage of that


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I saw my first badger in the wild earlier this year on N. Padre Island of all places... he was cruising down the water line under a full moon hunting crabs


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats, I killed my first on thanksgiving, then my dad killed one two weeks later. Getting them mounted together with a big rattlesnake coiled outside their hole


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> don't feel alone - State_Vet lives in Austin - you're in good company.


Badgers are cute!:biggrin:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

High fence or free range badger??.......................Yeah, I know....but I just had too....lol


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

pg542 said:


> High fence or free range badger??.......................Yeah, I know....but I just had too....lol


high fence? didnt know badgers were known for there fence jumping ability j/k


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

I snare probably 6 a year at my place. Badgers may eat rattlesnakes, but they also eat the s**t out of quail and turkey eggs. I'll take the snakes............at least they don't eat my eggs. A badger is a beautiful animal, but not rare. Great kill man! Have your taxidermist put a little bottle opener in his mouth that way he can look good and be functional in your man cave.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

You lucky dog.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have seen several over the years. Last one was dove hunting this year. This one was at waters edge drinking water when my new pup (Lab) decided to check him out. Luckly the badger just wondered off and didnt get after the pup.Pup had no idea she was so lucky. I have never pulled the trigger on one but if you want too go rite ahead. You wont hear nothing from me. I guess they are kinda rare.. Stepped out of a truck one summer with deck shoes on near a hole. I looked down in it and saw two little beedie eyes looking back at me. Put me back in the truck quick..


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

reelbusy said:


> Perhaps, you should do your homework. Badgers do kill rattlesnakes! They are a beneficial part of our environment. Why on earth would anyone want to kill a badger? Certainly hope you enjoyed the meal. Big man, killed a badger! Wow! Macho man! Why do you kill something that is a part of our natural environment just for the sake of killing? You and your ilk are sickening.


Ten bucks says this guy drives a Preus!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Tagged one in La Pryor about a month ago scooting across a scendero.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Troutfisch said:


> It's times like this that I wish 2cool had a "I disapprove" button for rep. Seriously dude, get off the hunting board already and go back under your proverbial bridge...


There is. Just click that green box top right. :cop:


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

why ?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

palmwad89 said:


> why ?


why what?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Ours seem to like corn and usually dine by themselves.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

slabnabbin said:


> ... This is a hunting board where men hunt and kill and *********** whine ...


Wait. I'm confused ... are you calling sitting at a corn feeder hunting ... ?!?!?!? Pfffftttha ha ha ha ha haaaaaa ... ! You Texas boys slay me.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I have seen a few over the years like Charlie, just never had a desire to take one. I have no problem with someone else taking one. Now *****, it's a different story. We shoot everyone in sight. They have cost us a lot of money over many years. They do make a nice mount as many non game animals do.

My daughter went to U.T. in Austin. She could not wait to get out of there. She shoots stuff too. Not good to talk about that in Austin.

Shallow


----------



## finsandfeathers (Feb 9, 2010)

Do a lot more than kill rattlesnakes. Can descimate a chicken coop, pheasant, quail, turkey. Spread rabies, and ruin a fence line digging holes for cattle or horses to step in an break a leg. Used to get $25 a head for 'em in highschool from the county, made some good money while plowing up fields back in the day. Just fome homework for you and your ilk, since you asked why a person would kill a badger.

Originally Posted by *reelbusy*  
_Perhaps, you should do your homework. Badgers do kill rattlesnakes! They are a beneficial part of our environment. Why on earth would anyone want to kill a badger? Certainly hope you enjoyed the meal. Big man, killed a badger! Wow! Macho man! Why do you kill something that is a part of our natural environment just for the sake of killing? You and your ilk are sickening._


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Wait. I'm confused ..


....yeah, kinda reminds me of 3 dozen deke's, lanyard full of calls, mojo ducks, silosocks, 2 acres of shells from a layout box/ marsh blind . I like waterfowl and deer hunting. I just don't see much distinction between the methods used to take either. Just like birds will get deke-shy, quality bucks can get stand/feeder shy. On some places they won't even come in to feeders,..... but the ladies will, and that might just be enough.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

pg542 said:


> ....yeah, kinda reminds me of 3 dozen deke's, lanyard full of calls, mojo ducks, silosocks, 2 acres of shells from a layout box/ marsh blind . I like waterfowl and deer hunting. I just don't see much distinction between the methods used to take either. Just like birds will get deke-shy, quality bucks can get stand/feeder shy. On some places they won't even come in to feeders,..... but the ladies will, and that might just be enough.


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> Don't feed the troll.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... did you think I was serious ... ???


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... did you think I was serious ... ???


.....okay..ya'got me. Lick me, I'm a sucker......I'm gunna keep my eye on you.


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

*WHY*

Iam with you Reelbusy We don't see them because you guys shoot them WHAT FOR ?? Like my grampa says YOU SHOOT IT YOU EAT IT


----------

